# Something



## jeneje (Jan 6, 2014)

This morning I went to the doctor, as always I stop at our little country store to get coffee for the doc and I. Entering the store I seen a wallet laying on the floor. :shock: I picked it up, when I got to the docs office I opened it and there was $678.00 dollars in it. :shock: 

I looked for a number and called the owner, he did not know he had lost it. :shock: I told him where I was and he came to retrieve the wallet. This gentleman, was very, very happy that I found his wallet. He gave me $40.00. I told him he did not owe me anything but, he insisted.

I am glad I found it instead of someone that would have kept it. It was his monthly income to live off of.
Ken


----------



## butcher (Jan 6, 2014)

jeneje, Not only did you get some spending money, you helped out that family, good job.


----------



## Geo (Jan 6, 2014)

good going Ken. honesty is its own reward. (or something like that 8) )


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 6, 2014)

When I was about 15 years old, I was going on my way to school through a little forrest, my skateboard in one hand, the schoolbag on the other shoulder. A rich looking woman came towards me maybe 10m in front of me, lost a clip with plenty 100DM notes without being aware of that. I said, excuse me,you have lost something and pointed to the money. She looked around, said almost incuriously "ohh", took the money and went on without even a smile, a thank you or just a nod. :roll: 

Why didn't I just wait and take it? - the same reason, like in your story above - it could have been her only money for that month or who knows how hard she had worked for it or what she had to do for it. ...I would do it again in the same situation. :| Others attitudes should not poison our thinking about right and wrong. Though I would prefere a thank you, - but rich clothes obviously do not make a lady or a gentleman. That is what I had learned that day.

whatever, maybe she has had a really bad day that day, was on drugs, had lost somebody or just a bad attitude....

edit: and you know what....thinking back....it feels good to be honest.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 6, 2014)

The reward for me is the self gratification of knowing i did the right thing for my fellow man. Most people say " Well they wouldn't have given it back to you." While this may in fact may be true i've learned that you can't base you actions based on that of others. To do so is look for an excuse to condone your actions because you know what your doing isn't right.
Great job!


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 6, 2014)

When things like this happen it always make me think of this phrase, "do unto others as you would have them do unto you ". Or simply put, treat people the way you want to be treated, very commendable Ken!


----------



## maynman1751 (Jan 6, 2014)

If you would have knowingly kept that money it would only have bought you grief!


----------



## jeneje (Jan 6, 2014)

maynman1751 said:


> If you would have knowingly kept that money it would only have bought you grief!


I too believe that. Although, there are many that would have kept the money, I for one like my sleep. Doing something dishonest, no matter what the situation, never turns out in ones favor. Could I have used the money, *YES!* ,but not at knowing someone else would suffer. Thanks for all your support, I know each and everyone of you would have done the same as I.
Ken


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 7, 2014)

Ken,
In my life I believe in good and evil.
I feel this was a test from the evil side, trying to get you to go that way :shock: 

Well you showed that side exactly where your heart " IS " :lol: 
Just my opinion.
I tried to keep this as religiously neutral as possible.
Keep up the great work.


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 8, 2014)

That's a great thing you did there Ken! Karma can be a real pain if it is not on your side!!

Tyler


----------



## nickvc (Jan 9, 2014)

Well done Ken and I'd expect no other from you.
I too believe in trying to do the right thing, I'm known for making staff check the change they give me if it's wrong in my favour, no good comes from money or goods gained dishonestly and the poor staff have problems later when the till is wrong, big companies are usually the worst offenders to their staff in these circumstances.


----------

